# Dumpster finds club



## Frick (Nov 6, 2020)

I have a feeling there is a thread for dumpster finds, but if not, here is one! Not just computer parts, but tech in general.

I think there's another tinkerer living in my apartment area (there's an electronics bin in the trash room), right now there are a gutted robot mower there, a really busted up POS system, a bunch of CAT5e... And of interest to me an IP67 Meanwell 42V PSU, and of interest to this thread a working IBM Model M2.







(BTW, this is probably a grey area, dumpster diving in general is illegal in sweden at least once the trash is at recycling centers/garbage dumps, but this stuff hasn't left the residential area yet so I think it's ok, and it definitely should be ok)


----------



## Nuckles56 (Nov 6, 2020)

Seeing that keyboard brings back so many memories of playing games on a windows 95 machine. It's a nice find though if it still is working


----------



## emissary42 (Nov 7, 2020)

Pulled from a electric waste collection in our neighbourhood.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 7, 2020)

I gave my buddy a kb just like that a few months ago. He is actually connecting to the internet with a PIII 1.3, an ATi GPU and I think he said he is running 2000. Its pretty much 2002 hardware. I offered him my X58 system for it but he said no. Its got an Asus mobo.. but he might have said Abit.. dam music and beer.


----------



## Frick (Nov 13, 2020)

Not a good pic, but soldering irons, both working, and one of them a Weller. It's not as good as the old red Weller 15's, but they're OK. The other one is a store brand thing, which is serviceble but not great. Not pictured is a whole bunch of 1 meter CAT5E cables, some of which have already come in handy around the router and an old NAS I'm trying to fix.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 13, 2020)

Nuckles56 said:


> Seeing that keyboard brings back so many memories of playing games on a windows 95 machine. It's a nice find though if it still is working


O man, great memories.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 13, 2020)

Ooooh, I think this is how @Mussels finds half of his awesome tech! He should definitely be here. @Frick it’s amazing that someone would throw away perfectly good Cat 5e!


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 28, 2020)

"Found " sat on top of my communal Recycle Bin 
so i Recycled it
Charged them via usb port and tested them both via cable and wireless   RESULT WORKING wireless headphones


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 28, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> "Found " sat on top of my communal Recycle Bin
> so i Recycled it
> Charged them via usb port and tested them both via cable and wireless   RESULT WORKING wireless headphones View attachment 177284View attachment 177285


Wow! The things people just dump...


----------

